# Finally back



## Youngb (Jul 23, 2021)

Back again. Gotten a year older and over 100 lbs heavier. Since October last year have loss 125 lbs with about 50 more to go. Health was terrible. New diet , cardio on my rogue bike and free weights at home have got me off all meds and now strength is back and wind too. Feeling younger .


----------



## eazy (Jul 23, 2021)

congrats on your progress. I'll be following along as you knock out the last 50


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 23, 2021)

Awesome work man! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2021)

Great job, keep it going!!!  🤜👊💪


----------

